# Networking problems causing kernel panic and more...

## Maragato

I used to use 2 nics 1 to connect to the modem the other to connect my pc to the slave box, now I bought a hub, ad remvoed 1 nic,  well I started to have problems resolving dhcp with eth0 guys said It could be beause Ive switched the nics, now I have a nick via-rhine that was supposed to be working like eth0 but when I boot the pc it reports:

Problem starting needed service, netmount was not started. 

Well Im very worried cause I need network on linux in this box, any idea about what can I do to solve it? :Confused: 

UPDATE: if I ifconfig eth0 up Im having a kernel panic. =/

There are some config files ppl asked me in #gentoo well if something is missing ask and I will post:

```
# /etc/modules.autoload.d/kernel-2.6:  kernel modules to load when system boots.

# $Header: /home/cvsroot/gentoo-src/rc-scripts/etc/modules.autoload.d/kernel-2.6,v 1.1 2003/07/16 18:13:45 azarah Exp $

#

# Note that this file is for 2.6 kernels.

#

# Add the names of modules that you'd like to load when the system

# starts into this file, one per line.  Comments begin with # and

# are ignored.  Read man modules.autoload for additional details.

# For example:

# 3c59x

#8139too

via-rhine

```

```
# /etc/conf.d/net:

# $Header: /home/cvsroot/gentoo-src/rc-scripts/etc/conf.d/net,v 1.7 2002/11/18 19:39:22 azarah Exp $

# Global config file for net.* rc-scripts

# This is basically the ifconfig argument without the ifconfig $iface

#

iface_eth0="dhcp"

#iface_eth0="192.168.0.1 netmask 255.255.255.0 broadcast 192.168.0.255"

#iface_eth0="207.170.82.202 broadcast 207.0.255.255 netmask 255.255.0.0"

# For DHCP set iface_eth? to "dhcp"

# For passing options to dhcpcd use dhcpcd_eth?

#

#dhcpcd_eth0="..."

# For adding aliases to a interface

#

#alias_eth0="192.168.0.3 192.168.0.4"

# NB:  The next is only used for aliases.

#

# To add a custom netmask/broadcast address to created aliases,

# uncomment and change accordingly.  Leave commented to assign

# defaults for that interface.

#

#broadcast_eth0="192.168.0.255 192.168.0.255"

#netmask_eth0="255.255.255.0 255.255.255.0"

# For setting the default gateway

#

#gateway="eth0/192.168.0.1"

#iface_eth0="dhcp"

#iface_eth1="192.168.0.2 netmask 255.255.255.0 broadcast 192.168.0.255"

gateway="/"

```

Any idea?

----------

## flakzeus

What kernel are you running?

Lets see the output of "dmesg | grep eth0"

I would try to go into the kernel config and compile via-rhine into the kernel and remove any other driver you have compiled for nic's. Also, comment out the gateway part in the /etc/conf.d/net

Lets see if that changes anything.

----------

## Maragato

 *flakzeus wrote:*   

> What kernel are you running?
> 
> Lets see the output of "dmesg | grep eth0"
> 
> I would try to go into the kernel config and compile via-rhine into the kernel and remove any other driver you have compiled for nic's. Also, comment out the gateway part in the /etc/conf.d/net
> ...

 

Well Im not at home now but the gataway stuff was allways like that. As far as I remmember the file was like that when working:

```
# /etc/conf.d/net:

# $Header: /home/cvsroot/gentoo-src/rc-scripts/etc/conf.d/net,v 1.7 2002/11/18 19:39:22 azarah Exp $

# Global config file for net.* rc-scripts

# This is basically the ifconfig argument without the ifconfig $iface

#

#iface_eth0="dhcp"

iface_eth0="192.168.0.1 netmask 255.255.255.0 broadcast 192.168.0.255"

#iface_eth0="207.170.82.202 broadcast 207.0.255.255 netmask 255.255.0.0"

# For DHCP set iface_eth? to "dhcp"

# For passing options to dhcpcd use dhcpcd_eth?

#

#dhcpcd_eth0="..."

# For adding aliases to a interface

#

#alias_eth0="192.168.0.3 192.168.0.4"

# NB:  The next is only used for aliases.

#

# To add a custom netmask/broadcast address to created aliases,

# uncomment and change accordingly.  Leave commented to assign

# defaults for that interface.

#

#broadcast_eth0="192.168.0.255 192.168.0.255"

#netmask_eth0="255.255.255.0 255.255.255.0"

# For setting the default gateway

#

#gateway="eth0/192.168.0.1"

iface_eth1="dhcp"

#iface_eth1="192.168.0.2 netmask 255.255.255.0 broadcast 192.168.0.255"

gateway="/"

```

But in this time I hadnt removed the 8139too module from load. (My other nic was a 8139too)

And here is the result of dmesg:

```
Linux version 2.6.11-gentoo-r3 (root@Knoppix) (gcc version 3.3.5 (Gentoo Linux 3.3.5-r1, ssp-3.3.2-3, pie-8.7.7.1)) #1 Sat Apr 16 22:16:55 Local time zone must be set--see zic manu

BIOS-provided physical RAM map:

 BIOS-e820: 0000000000000000 - 000000000009fc00 (usable)

 BIOS-e820: 000000000009fc00 - 00000000000a0000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000000f0000 - 0000000000100000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 0000000000100000 - 000000000fffc000 (usable)

 BIOS-e820: 000000000fffc000 - 000000000ffff000 (ACPI data)

 BIOS-e820: 000000000ffff000 - 0000000010000000 (ACPI NVS)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000fec00000 - 00000000fec01000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000fee00000 - 00000000fee01000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000ffff0000 - 0000000100000000 (reserved)

255MB LOWMEM available.

On node 0 totalpages: 65532

  DMA zone: 4096 pages, LIFO batch:1

  Normal zone: 61436 pages, LIFO batch:14

  HighMem zone: 0 pages, LIFO batch:1

DMI 2.3 present.

ACPI: RSDP (v000 ASUS                                  ) @ 0x000f5e80

ACPI: RSDT (v001 ASUS   A7S333   0x42302e31 MSFT 0x31313031) @ 0x0fffc000

ACPI: FADT (v001 ASUS   A7S333   0x42302e31 MSFT 0x31313031) @ 0x0fffc0b2

ACPI: BOOT (v001 ASUS   A7S333   0x42302e31 MSFT 0x31313031) @ 0x0fffc030

ACPI: MADT (v001 ASUS   A7S333   0x42302e31 MSFT 0x31313031) @ 0x0fffc058

ACPI: DSDT (v001   ASUS A7S333   0x00001000 MSFT 0x0100000b) @ 0x00000000

ACPI: Local APIC address 0xfee00000

ACPI: LAPIC (acpi_id[0x00] lapic_id[0x00] enabled)

Processor #0 6:8 APIC version 16

ACPI: LAPIC_NMI (acpi_id[0x00] high edge lint[0x1])

Allocating PCI resources starting at 10000000 (gap: 10000000:eec00000)

Built 1 zonelists

Kernel command line: BOOT_IMAGE=gentoo ro root=306 init=/linuxrc ramdisk=8192 real_root=/dev/hda6

Found and enabled local APIC!

mapped APIC to ffffd000 (fee00000)

Initializing CPU#0

PID hash table entries: 1024 (order: 10, 16384 bytes)

Detected 1667.252 MHz processor.

Using tsc for high-res timesource

Speakup v-2.00 CVS: Wed Mar 2 20:22:02 EST 2005 : initialized

Speakup:  loading module "speakup_n"

request_module: runaway loop modprobe speakup_n

Console: colour VGA+ 80x25

Dentry cache hash table entries: 65536 (order: 6, 262144 bytes)

Inode-cache hash table entries: 32768 (order: 5, 131072 bytes)

Memory: 253164k/262128k available (2841k kernel code, 8340k reserved, 1022k data, 192k init, 0k highmem)

Checking if this processor honours the WP bit even in supervisor mode... Ok.

Calibrating delay loop... 3293.18 BogoMIPS (lpj=1646592)

Mount-cache hash table entries: 512 (order: 0, 4096 bytes)

Couldn't initialize miscdevice /dev/synth.

CPU: After generic identify, caps: 0383fbff c1c3fbff 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000

CPU: After vendor identify, caps: 0383fbff c1c3fbff 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000

CPU: L1 I Cache: 64K (64 bytes/line), D cache 64K (64 bytes/line)

CPU: L2 Cache: 256K (64 bytes/line)

CPU: After all inits, caps: 0383fbff c1c3fbff 00000000 00000020 00000000 00000000 00000000

Intel machine check architecture supported.

Intel machine check reporting enabled on CPU#0.

CPU: AMD Athlon(TM) XP 2000+ stepping 00

Enabling fast FPU save and restore... done.

Enabling unmasked SIMD FPU exception support... done.

Checking 'hlt' instruction... OK.

ACPI: setting ELCR to 0200 (from 0a00)

checking if image is initramfs...it isn't (no cpio magic); looks like an initrd

Freeing initrd memory: 1582k freed

NET: Registered protocol family 16

spurious 8259A interrupt: IRQ7.

PCI: PCI BIOS revision 2.10 entry at 0xf19a0, last bus=1

PCI: Using configuration type 1

mtrr: v2.0 (20020519)

ACPI: Subsystem revision 20050211

ACPI: Interpreter enabled

ACPI: Using PIC for interrupt routing

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKA] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 7 10 *11 12 14 15)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKB] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 7 10 11 12 14 15) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKC] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 7 10 11 12 14 15) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKD] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 7 10 11 12 14 15) *9

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKE] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 7 10 11 12 14 15) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKF] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 7 10 11 12 14 15) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKG] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 7 10 11 12 14 15) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKH] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 7 10 11 12 14 15) *9

ACPI: PCI Root Bridge [PCI0] (00:00)

PCI: Probing PCI hardware (bus 00)

Enabling SiS 96x SMBus.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0._PRT]

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0.PCI1._PRT]

Linux Plug and Play Support v0.97 (c) Adam Belay

pnp: PnP ACPI init

pnp: PnP ACPI: found 16 devices

SCSI subsystem initialized

PCI: Using ACPI for IRQ routing

** PCI interrupts are no longer routed automatically.  If this

** causes a device to stop working, it is probably because the

** driver failed to call pci_enable_device().  As a temporary

** workaround, the "pci=routeirq" argument restores the old

** behavior.  If this argument makes the device work again,

** please email the output of "lspci" to bjorn.helgaas@hp.com

** so I can fix the driver.

pnp: 00:01: ioport range 0xe400-0xe47f could not be reserved

pnp: 00:01: ioport range 0xe480-0xe4ff has been reserved

pnp: 00:01: ioport range 0xe600-0xe61f has been reserved

pnp: 00:01: ioport range 0x480-0x48f has been reserved

pnp: 00:0f: ioport range 0x290-0x297 has been reserved

pnp: 00:0f: ioport range 0x500-0x507 has been reserved

Simple Boot Flag at 0x3a set to 0x1

Machine check exception polling timer started.

apm: BIOS version 1.2 Flags 0x03 (Driver version 1.16ac)

apm: overridden by ACPI.

inotify device minor=63

devfs: 2004-01-31 Richard Gooch (rgooch@atnf.csiro.au)

devfs: boot_options: 0x0

Installing knfsd (copyright (C) 1996 okir@monad.swb.de).

SGI XFS with large block numbers, no debug enabled

Initializing Cryptographic API

Real Time Clock Driver v1.12

Non-volatile memory driver v1.2

vesafb: NVIDIA Corporation, NV34 Board - p162-1nz, Chip Rev    (OEM: NVIDIA)

vesafb: VBE version: 3.0

vesafb: protected mode interface info at c000:e100

vesafb: pmi: set display start = c00ce136, set palette = c00ce1a0

vesafb: pmi: ports = 3b4 3b5 3ba 3c0 3c1 3c4 3c5 3c6 3c7 3c8 3c9 3cc 3ce 3cf 3d0 3d1 3d2 3d3 3d4 3d5 3da 

vesafb: hardware supports DCC2 transfers

vesafb: monitor limits: vf = 160 Hz, hf = 71 kHz, clk = 110 MHz

vesafb: scrolling: redraw

Console: switching to colour frame buffer device 80x30

vesafb: framebuffer at 0xf0000000, mapped to 0xd0880000, using 600k, total 131072k

fb0: VESA VGA frame buffer device

ACPI: Power Button (FF) [PWRF]

serio: i8042 AUX port at 0x60,0x64 irq 12

serio: i8042 KBD port at 0x60,0x64 irq 1

Serial: 8250/16550 driver $Revision: 1.90 $ 8 ports, IRQ sharing disabled

ttyS0 at I/O 0x3f8 (irq = 4) is a 16550A

ttyS1 at I/O 0x2f8 (irq = 3) is a 16550A

ttyS0 at I/O 0x3f8 (irq = 4) is a 16550A

ttyS1 at I/O 0x2f8 (irq = 3) is a 16550A

mice: PS/2 mouse device common for all mice

input: AT Translated Set 2 keyboard on isa0060/serio0

input: ImPS/2 Generic Wheel Mouse on isa0060/serio1

io scheduler noop registered

io scheduler anticipatory registered

io scheduler deadline registered

io scheduler cfq registered

Floppy drive(s): fd0 is 1.44M

FDC 0 is a post-1991 82077

RAMDISK driver initialized: 16 RAM disks of 8192K size 1024 blocksize

loop: loaded (max 8 devices)

Uniform Multi-Platform E-IDE driver Revision: 7.00alpha2

ide: Assuming 33MHz system bus speed for PIO modes; override with idebus=xx

SIS5513: IDE controller at PCI slot 0000:00:02.5

SIS5513: chipset revision 208

SIS5513: not 100% native mode: will probe irqs later

SIS5513: SiS745 ATA 100 (2nd gen) controller

    ide0: BM-DMA at 0xd800-0xd807, BIOS settings: hda:DMA, hdb:DMA

    ide1: BM-DMA at 0xd808-0xd80f, BIOS settings: hdc:pio, hdd:pio

Probing IDE interface ide0...

hda: Maxtor 6E040L0, ATA DISK drive

hdb: HL-DT-ST RW/DVD GCC-4480B, ATAPI CD/DVD-ROM drive

ide0 at 0x1f0-0x1f7,0x3f6 on irq 14

Probing IDE interface ide1...

Probing IDE interface ide1...

Probing IDE interface ide2...

Probing IDE interface ide3...

Probing IDE interface ide4...

Probing IDE interface ide5...

hda: max request size: 128KiB

hda: 80293248 sectors (41110 MB) w/2048KiB Cache, CHS=65535/16/63, UDMA(100)

hda: cache flushes supported

 /dev/ide/host0/bus0/target0/lun0: p1 p2 < p5 p6 p7 >

hdb: ATAPI 48X DVD-ROM CD-R/RW drive, 2048kB Cache, UDMA(33)

Uniform CD-ROM driver Revision: 3.20

st: Version 20041025, fixed bufsize 32768, s/g segs 256

NET: Registered protocol family 2

IP: routing cache hash table of 2048 buckets, 16Kbytes

TCP established hash table entries: 16384 (order: 5, 131072 bytes)

TCP bind hash table entries: 16384 (order: 4, 65536 bytes)

TCP: Hash tables configured (established 16384 bind 16384)

NET: Registered protocol family 1

NET: Registered protocol family 17

powernow-k8: Processor cpuid 680 not supported

ACPI wakeup devices: 

PCI0 PCI1 PS2K PS2M USB0 USB1 MC97 

ACPI: (supports S0 S1 S4 S5)

RAMDISK: Compressed image found at block 0

VFS: Mounted root (ext2 filesystem).

kjournald starting.  Commit interval 5 seconds

EXT3-fs: mounted filesystem with ordered data mode.

VFS: Mounted root (ext3 filesystem) readonly.

Trying to move old root to /initrd ... failed

Unmounting old root

Trying to free ramdisk memory ... okay

Freeing unused kernel memory: 192k freed

Adding 305192k swap on /dev/hda7.  Priority:-1 extents:1

EXT3 FS on hda6, internal journal

via-rhine.c:v1.10-LK1.2.0-2.6 June-10-2004 Written by Donald Becker

PCI: Enabling device 0000:00:0b.0 (0094 -> 0097)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKD] enabled at IRQ 11

PCI: setting IRQ 11 as level-triggered

ACPI: PCI interrupt 0000:00:0b.0[A] -> GSI 11 (level, low) -> IRQ 11

eth0: VIA Rhine III at 0x1a400, 00:40:f4:73:ee:30, IRQ 11.

eth0: MII PHY found at address 1, status 0x786d advertising 01e1 Link 0021.

usbcore: registered new driver usbfs

usbcore: registered new driver hub

PCI: Enabling device 0000:00:05.0 (0084 -> 0085)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKB] enabled at IRQ 11

ACPI: PCI interrupt 0000:00:05.0[A] -> GSI 11 (level, low) -> IRQ 11

eth0: link up, 10Mbps, half-duplex, lpa 0x0021
```

The mesg for the old config file the first one Ive posted and that is not working.

----------

## Maragato

Oki Ive came back to old configs and now I have:

Bringin eth1 by DHCP [!!]

What means nothing for me here are the files:

```
# /etc/conf.d/net:

# $Header: /home/cvsroot/gentoo-src/rc-scripts/etc/conf.d/net,v 1.7 2002/11/18 19:39:22 azarah Exp $

# Global config file for net.* rc-scripts

# This is basically the ifconfig argument without the ifconfig $iface

#

iface_eth1="dhcp"

#iface_eth0="192.168.0.1 netmask 255.255.255.0 broadcast 192.168.0.255"

#iface_eth0="207.170.82.202 broadcast 207.0.255.255 netmask 255.255.0.0"

# For DHCP set iface_eth? to "dhcp"

# For passing options to dhcpcd use dhcpcd_eth?

#

#dhcpcd_eth0="..."

# For adding aliases to a interface

#

#alias_eth0="192.168.0.3 192.168.0.4"

# NB:  The next is only used for aliases.

#

# To add a custom netmask/broadcast address to created aliases,

# uncomment and change accordingly.  Leave commented to assign

# defaults for that interface.

#

#broadcast_eth0="192.168.0.255 192.168.0.255"

#netmask_eth0="255.255.255.0 255.255.255.0"

# For setting the default gateway

#

#gateway="eth0/192.168.0.1"

#iface_eth0="dhcp"

iface_eth0="192.168.0.2 netmask 255.255.255.0 broadcast 192.168.0.255"

gateway="/"

```

```
# /etc/modules.autoload.d/kernel-2.6:  kernel modules to load when system boots.

# $Header: /home/cvsroot/gentoo-src/rc-scripts/etc/modules.autoload.d/kernel-2.6,v 1.1 2003/07/16 18:13:45 azarah Exp $

#

# Note that this file is for 2.6 kernels.

#

# Add the names of modules that you'd like to load when the system

# starts into this file, one per line.  Comments begin with # and

# are ignored.  Read man modules.autoload for additional details.

# For example:

# 3c59x

8139too

via-rhine

```

----------

## flakzeus

It looks like you've got net.eth1 being brought up on boot instead of eth0.  

By your dmesg, you only have one nic which is eth0 (via-rhine).

```

rc-update del net.eth1

rc-update add net.eth0 default

```

And change /etc/conf.d/net to look like this

    1) comment out "iface_eth1="dhcp" since there is no eth1

    2) comment out "iface_eth0="blah"" since you want dhcp on eth0

    3) and uncomment iface_eth0="dhcp"

```

# /etc/conf.d/net:

# $Header: /home/cvsroot/gentoo-src/rc-scripts/etc/conf.d/net,v 1.7 2002/11/18 19:39:22 azarah Exp $

# Global config file for net.* rc-scripts

# This is basically the ifconfig argument without the ifconfig $iface

#

#iface_eth1="dhcp"

#iface_eth0="192.168.0.1 netmask 255.255.255.0 broadcast 192.168.0.255"

#iface_eth0="207.170.82.202 broadcast 207.0.255.255 netmask 255.255.0.0"

# For DHCP set iface_eth? to "dhcp"

# For passing options to dhcpcd use dhcpcd_eth?

#

#dhcpcd_eth0="..."

# For adding aliases to a interface

#

#alias_eth0="192.168.0.3 192.168.0.4"

# NB:  The next is only used for aliases.

#

# To add a custom netmask/broadcast address to created aliases,

# uncomment and change accordingly.  Leave commented to assign

# defaults for that interface.

#

#broadcast_eth0="192.168.0.255 192.168.0.255"

#netmask_eth0="255.255.255.0 255.255.255.0"

# For setting the default gateway

#

#gateway="eth0/192.168.0.1"

iface_eth0="dhcp"

#iface_eth0="192.168.0.2 netmask 255.255.255.0 broadcast 192.168.0.255"

#gateway="/" 

```

And to keep things simple, remove 8139too from /etc/modules.autoload.d/kernel-2.6

----------

## Maragato

Ive done what you said and now eth0 doesnt solves dhcp. Im back to the netmount was not started error.

----------

## Maragato

MAJOR UPDATES

I was having problems in windows too with my network. The point was as  I have 2 pcs myrouter was only giving my ips from 10.1.1.3 -> 10.1.1.5

So it seems I was having collisions what explains why I couldnt connect, now Ive changed the range until 10.1.1.50 so it was solved. But I still unable to start netmount and the file netmount couldnt be found in my pc but um SURE I havent dleted it since I almost never log as root. Also I was having kernel panic cause by some wierd reason eth0 seems to want to load 8139too module even it it wasnt in /etc/init.d/modules.autoload/kernel-2.6 So ive switched the cables in the iface to check it that works.

So now my problems seem:

eth0 isnt getting an IP

dhcpcd eth0 seems to be bringing it down  :Confused: 

```
# /etc/conf.d/net:

# $Header: /home/cvsroot/gentoo-src/rc-scripts/etc/conf.d/net,v 1.7 2002/11/18 19:39:22 azarah Exp $

# Global config file for net.* rc-scripts

# This is basically the ifconfig argument without the ifconfig $iface

#

iface_eth0="dhcp"

#iface_eth0="192.168.0.1 netmask 255.255.255.0 broadcast 192.168.0.255"

#iface_eth0="207.170.82.202 broadcast 207.0.255.255 netmask 255.255.0.0"

# For DHCP set iface_eth? to "dhcp"

# For passing options to dhcpcd use dhcpcd_eth?

#

#dhcpcd_eth0="..."

# For adding aliases to a interface

#

#alias_eth0="192.168.0.3 192.168.0.4"

# NB:  The next is only used for aliases.

#

# To add a custom netmask/broadcast address to created aliases,

# uncomment and change accordingly.  Leave commented to assign

# defaults for that interface.

#

#broadcast_eth0="192.168.0.255 192.168.0.255"

#netmask_eth0="255.255.255.0 255.255.255.0"

# For setting the default gateway

#

#gateway="eth0/192.168.0.1"

#iface_eth0="dhcp"

#iface_eth1="192.168.0.2 netmask 255.255.255.0 broadcast 192.168.0.255"

gateway="/"

```

```

#resolv.conf

domain homenetwork

nameserver 10.1.1.1

```

```
# /etc/modules.autoload.d/kernel-2.6:  kernel modules to load when system boots.

# $Header: /home/cvsroot/gentoo-src/rc-scripts/etc/modules.autoload.d/kernel-2.6,v 1.1 2003/07/16 18:13:45 azarah Exp $

#

# Note that this file is for 2.6 kernels.

#

# Add the names of modules that you'd like to load when the system

# starts into this file, one per line.  Comments begin with # and

# are ignored.  Read man modules.autoload for additional details.

# For example:

# 3c59x

8139too

#via-rhine

```

So now Im very confuse about the kernel panic with ifconfig. I will post whatever config[/quote] you ask, please enlight me.

----------

## Maragato

Can anyone suggest something before I format this crap? :Confused: 

----------

## Maragato

I still on the quest for a solution, guys can it have something to do with a wrong aliase in /etc/modules.d/aliases?

----------

